# Logsat

## RA1QIK

.     LogSat .

----------

, "RESTORATOR 2004" -       .

----------


## RA1QIK

WXSAT ,      .

----------


## RA1QIK

!

----------


## K6VHF

APT  WEFAX,  .
   .      Google,    ,,  3D.

----------


## K6VHF

LogSat v 5.02.
  LogSat.exe        .!
      (string`s)      .
  ,  regedit         Windows,   :
*H_KEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\  SYSTEM\CurrentContro  lSet\Control\Nls\Cod  ePage*.    ,   
------------------------------------------
1252          REG_SZ            c_1252.nls
------------------------------------------
     c_1251.nls
    !
  -!
    !

  :

WxSat -      APT      Sound card         *.wav*.*

SatSignal -        *.wav,   WXSat      .

Wxtrack -          ,         Internet.

WXtrackGL -    WXtrack.*

SatCover -    .

Satbatch -      SatSignal  WXtrack.

GroundMap -           .

Satlevel -         .

NOAAplot -         .

GeoSatSignal -             . 

HRPTreader -      HRPT .

WXtoImg -      APT      Sound card         *.wav.  

   .

     Google-  Google Earth Pro , ,  12 ...

----------


## K6VHF

> !!!


,  !
     ,   !

----------

